# Movie themed 'score'



## psicorp (Mar 25, 2007)

So here's my latest project.. It's a bit cut up but I think it works sort of as a compilation.

Any critique?

http://glitch.audiolabs.org/coax_red_flags_1.mp3

Thanks in advance for the listen/comments!


----------



## Dividend (Mar 14, 2008)

Cant download


----------

